# schöne Touren am Gardasee ?



## Grobi-Stollo (15. April 2011)

Ich suche 2-3 schöne Touren am Gardasee, war jetzt schon zwei mal da und bin eigentlich enttäuscht. 
Entweder diese elenden Schotterstücke, dann Asphalt, dann wieder S3-S5 Passagen. 
Vielleicht hat jemand ein Tipp und GPX-Dateien/Link für mich, Schwierigkeitsgrad S0, S1 evtl. noch S2 (Weichei und bin auch schon älter (40)) Die Touren können auch ordentlich Höhenmeter haben.
Achso, und nicht zu steile Abhänge links und rechts, ich hab Höhenangst .
Jetzt fragt Ihr euch, warum fährt der Depp dort hin ? Weil : Familienurlaub mit Frau und Kind, die lieben den Gardasee.
Gruße und vielen Dank schonmal !


----------



## powderJO (15. April 2011)

kÃ¤mpf dich doch mal hier durch die suchfunktion â da findest du etliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (15. April 2011)

Versuch mal die Tour über den Sentiero de Russi:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37377.html

Bei Höhenangst solltest Du vielleicht am Casale nicht soweit an den Abgrund gehen (s. Bilder). Aber der Rest der Tour sollte Deinen Anforderungen entsprechen.
Alles weitere findest Du in meiner Beschreibung auf der Seite.
Auf der obigen Seite findest Du auch noch weitere Touren am Lago, man muss sich halt ein wenig durch die Beschreibungen lesen....

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. April 2011)

@powderjo
sufu werde ich nutzen, nächste Woche hab ich mehr Zeit !

@achim
war bis jetzt nur am Monte Baldo, danke für den Tipp


----------



## blaubergdackel (17. April 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit Mt. Casale?
Von Arco über die Teerstraße hoch nach St.Barbara, dort Einkehrmöglichkeit. Von dort weiter auf ein Almgelände und dort hoch zum Refugio. Wirklich schöne Brentasicht. Allerdings auch richtig hm.

Alternativ auf dem Almgelände geradeaus bergab Richtung Sarcatal und den Casale umrunden. Du kommst durch ein Dorf wieder auf eine Forststraße und fährts weit oberhalb der Autostraße nach Sarche und von dort über dei Maroche oder den Radweg zurück nach Arco.
Ist aber weit, ab Torbole waren das so weit ich mich errinnern kann gut 70 km.


----------



## akeem (18. April 2011)

@ Blaubergdackel

Von St. Barbara auf den Monte Casale?

Da liegt doch das komplette Sarcatal dazwischen.

Von San Giovanni aus würde es gehen, eine Möglichkeit wäre dann die von mir verlinkte Tour andersrum....

Oder hast Du was ganz was anderes gemeint?


----------



## UncleHo (20. April 2011)

blaubergdackel schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit Mt. Casale?
> Von Arco über die Teerstraße hoch nach St.Barbara, dort Einkehrmöglichkeit.



St. Barbara mit San Giovanni verwechselt...


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. April 2011)

Ich fand den Sentiero 6 Dosso dei Roveri ganz nett. Bin auch nicht so mutig, geht aber fast alles ganz gut.

Tolle Aussicht!

LG
Stefan


----------



## blaubergdackel (23. April 2011)

@ Grobi Stollo

mein Fehler, kleine Verwechslung. Santa Barbara ist die Kapelle oberhalb von Riva. Richtig ist San Giovanni. Irgend ein Heiliger ist in Italien ja immer im Namen ;-)


----------



## UncleHo (23. April 2011)

Es gibt 2 St. Barbara in der Gegend. Einmal die Kapelle auf der Rocchetta oberhalb von Riva, bzw. die Hütte von der SAT Riva dort heißt auch so. Und zweitens der Passo S. Barbara am Monte Stivo/Velo.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (23. April 2011)

Also ich bin im Juni 4 Tage und im Juli 2 Wochen am Gardasee, leider aber im südlichen Teil (Lazise). Werde 2-3 mal mit dem Auto nach Riva fahren, ich denke im Norden sind bessere Tourenmöglichkeiten. Die GPS-Tour von akeem hab ich fest eingeplant !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (25. April 2011)

Bei Garda und Lazise wirst du hier sicher einiges finden.

Albi


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. April 2011)

@transalbi
Danke für den Tipp, habe mir Band 1 bestellt. Ich hoffe mal, die Touren sind nicht alle so wie auf den Videos, sieht nach S2 aufwärts aus . 
Gruß


----------



## transalbi (26. April 2011)

Keine Sorge. Ich bin auch kein Hardcore-Biker.

Albi


----------



## wogru (26. April 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Ich bin auch kein Hardcore-Biker.
> 
> Albi



Tiefstapler


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. Mai 2011)

@transalbi
ich hab gestern den GPS Bikeguide/Band 1 bekommen und der gefällt mit sehr gut, alles super beschrieben. Zwei Touren ( erstmal bis max. S1) hab ich für Pfingsten ausgesucht.

@Singeltrailer
hast du evtl. GPS-Daten von  Sentiero 6 Dosso ?

Gruß und vielen Dank !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Mai 2011)

Such doch einfach mal in den GPS Foren nach Dosso dei Roveri
hier z.B. www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo, erstens, verstehe ich dein Problem nicht so sehr: du warst schon 2x da, dieses Jahr noch mal 2x obwohl du enttäuscht bist ? Fahr doch woanders hin, z. B. in die Tolomiten. Es sei denn, du must - aus welchem Grund auch immer - dorthin fahren...

Egal: schon den Tremalzo gefahren ?

Parke dein Auto in Riva - fahre die Ponale hoch zum Ledrosee. Dort schön rumfahren und sich etwas ausruhen. Dannach die lange Asphaltstraße hoch - dauernt etwas lange und ist vielleicht etwas öde, ist aber gut für die Kondition. Danach über den Tunnel die vielen Serpentinen runter. Falls du mehr Details brauchst, bitte PN an mich schicken. Für die Tour brauchst du ganzen Tag, wenn du langsam unterwegs bist. Diese wirst aber nicht so einfach vergessen.

Werde Ende August zum 2. Mal am Gardasee biken. Zwar ohne GPS aber es wird bestimmt wieder Spaßig. Dir auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Mai 2011)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Hallo, erstens, verstehe ich dein Problem nicht so sehr: du warst schon 2x da, dieses Jahr noch mal 2x obwohl du enttäuscht bist ? Fahr doch woanders hin, z. B. in die Tolomiten. Es sei denn, du must - aus welchem Grund auch immer - dorthin fahren...
> 
> Egal: schon den Tremalzo gefahren ?
> 
> ...



Aus beruflichen und familiären Gründen bin ich häufig am Gardasee und hatte mit dem MTB noch nie so richtig Spaß dort. Aber das soll sich jetzt ändern , ich hab mich zu einem Fahrtechnikkurs angemeldet und
muß mich einfach besser über Tourenmöglichkeiten informieren.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Tremalzo, den habe ich vor zu fahren, Infos einer Tourenvariante habe ich aus dem Gardasee Bikeguide.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2011)

...ansonsten, wie wäre es mit Finale Ligure?

Höhenangst, das kenne ich. Aber ein Ratschlag von mir, man kann lernen damit umzugehen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, mit zunehmenden Jährchen fällt es auch immer schwerer. Komischerweise kann ich befreiter fahren, wenn ein steiler Hang im Wald ist.

Es ist tatsächlich schwer, "lockere" Touren mit Anspruch am Gardasee zu finden. Der Lagoschotter ist immer eine Herausforderung und wenn man wie ich aus dem Mittelgebirge kommt hat man außer in einem Steinbruch keine Möglichkeit das mal zu üben. Leider sind in den letzten Jahren auch einige Abfahrten über breitere Wege betoniert worden - Trailpflege mal anders. Oder ganz einfach nach aktueller Lage verboten.

Laut Büchlein von Andreas Albrecht sollen doch die südlichen Touren nicht ganz so heftig sein?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Mai 2011)

"Finale Ligure"  hört sich gut an, habs mal gegoogelt. Die Vogesen sollen auch ein Traum sein. Aber ich gebe dem Revier Gardasee noch mal eine Changse, es schwärmen so viele Biker davon. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach die falschen Touren gemacht


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> "Finale Ligure"  hört sich gut an, habs mal gegoogelt. Die Vogesen sollen auch ein Traum sein. Aber ich gebe dem Revier Gardasee noch mal eine Changse, es schwärmen so viele Biker davon. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach die falschen Touren gemacht


...das ist jetzt vollkommen ot, die Vogesen haben ihren ganz besonderen Charme, aber mit dem Gardasee kannst Du dort nichts vergleichen! Es kann wunderschön sein, dort zu radeln aber weder Anspruch der Trails noch das Ambiente ist eine Alternative zum Gebirge.

Vom Lago schwärmen vermutlich auch deswegen soviele weil keiner zugeben will, dass er nur der Propaganda aufgesessen ist und weil keiner zugeben will dass die Ponalestrasse und Baldo auf Asphalt hoch und wieder herunter sich mit den (sack-)teueren Unterkünften rechtfertigen lassen. Mal ganz polemisch.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Mai 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Vom Lago schwärmen vermutlich auch deswegen soviele weil keiner zugeben will, dass er nur der Propaganda aufgesessen ist und weil keiner zugeben will dass die Ponalestrasse und Baldo auf Asphalt hoch und wieder herunter sich mit den (sack-)teueren Unterkünften rechtfertigen lassen. Mal ganz polemisch.



Genau das ist auch meine Vermutung, einige können auch nicht zugeben, dass sie Technisch am Gardasee überfordert sind. Ich möchte allerdings hier nicht für Diskussionen sorgen und schau einfach mal was so geht


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch meine Vermutung, einige können auch nicht zugeben, dass sie Technisch am Gardasee überfordert sind. Ich möchte allerdings hier nicht für Diskussionen sorgen und schau einfach mal was so geht



Unsinn. Ich fahre da seit 1994 regelmäßig hin und mit Starrbike als MTB Anfänger habe ich da gewiss keine Heldentaten anfangs vollbracht, aber es hat schon damals viel Spaß gemacht, sich die Rampi di Ledro hochzuquälen oder Dosso di Roveri runter zu bremsen. 
Es ist halt vor allem Kondition gefragt, weil man sonst an der ersten Steigung mit 25% schon schiebt. 
Wenn dann technische Anforderungen einen nicht gleich verzagen lassen und man sich ein wenig mit der Landschaft (Topographie, Panorama, Karten) beschäftigt, wird das schon.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Unsinn. Ich fahre da seit 1994 regelmäßig hin und mit Starrbike als MTB Anfänger habe ich da gewiss keine Heldentaten anfangs vollbracht, aber es hat schon damals viel Spaß gemacht, sich die Rampi di Ledro hochzuquälen oder Dosso di Roveri runter zu bremsen...


...mir scheint wir haben eine ähnliche Sozialisation hinter uns, Du scheinst es aber fahrtechnikmäßig wesentlich weiter gebracht zu haben.(Ich muss am Dosso di Roveri immer noch bremsen)

Und Du hast natürlich recht.

Aber auf einen gewissen Anteil der Lago-Besucher trifft meiner Meinung nach schon zu, dass die "normalen" Touren etwas zu heftig sind und der Radweg nach Arco, Ponale- oder Baldostrasse auf und ab schon sehr gerne genommen werden. Und trotzdem gilt für alle - Traumrevier. Wohlgemerkt landschaftlich absolut schön usw. und die Wege immer eine Bereicherung, wenn man sie konditionell und fahrtechnisch im Griff hat.

Aber Beispiel Ponale, meine Mädels und deren Freundin (alle zwischen 6 - 8 Jahre) sind da jüngst bis zur Ecke am Valle die Ledro hochgefahren. 90 % aller Entgegenkommenden waren offenbar überfordert vom freigefahrenen Ideallinienfahrstreifen bergab abzugehen und den Bergauffahrenden diesen zu lassen.

Wenn das also mein fahrtechnisches Limit wäre, dann wäre mir die Gegend um Riva, Torbole und Arco zu teuer und allgemein zu schwer. Offensichtlich sehen das aber viele anders.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Mai 2011)

Nochmal eine Frage an die Gardasee-Experten, sind evtl. Schienbeinschoner sinnvoll  ?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2011)

Schienbeinschoner braucht kein Mensch, aber die Knie sollte man schon schützen, weil das ganz böse enden kann. 
Neulich so eine Truppe Liteviller aus Ö schiebend bergab aufm 601, im CC-Trikot ohne irgendwas...unverantwortlich, wenn die gestolpert wären mit ihren Clickschuhen....


Mir reicht idR sowas hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57614 gibts auch für die Ellbogen. 

Wenn man unsicher ist, schaden aber auch richtige Protektoren (Fullface, Safetyjacket, Knie-Schienbeinschoner aus Hartplastik, Protektorenhose) nicht, grade auf Skull oder 601 fühle ich mich damit weit weniger unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (10. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schienbeinschoner braucht kein Mensch, aber die Knie sollte man schon schützen, weil das ganz böse enden kann.
> Neulich so eine Truppe Liteviller aus Ö schiebend bergab aufm 601, im CC-Trikot ohne irgendwas...unverantwortlich, wenn die gestolpert wären mit ihren Clickschuhen....
> 
> 
> ...



schon mal vielen Dank für die Info !


----------



## dre (10. Mai 2011)

Moin,

lasst doch alle über den Lago reden was sie wollen. Bin gerade von einer Woche Traumbikesuperwetteralleswieimmerurlaub zurück.
Ich fahre nun auch schon seit ´98 regelmäßig min. 2x im Jahr runter und freue mich schon auf 2 Wochen im Sommer.
Meine erste Biketour ging damals auf den Brione mit klassischer Abfahrt hinten runter; 28" Treckingrad, 80mm Suntourforke, Promaxbremse, frei von Ahnung und Angst. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie oft ich da abgestiegen bin/wurde. War total frustrierend, da alle Bekannten und Freunde schon "richtige" MTB´s hatten und auch etwas fahren konnten. Aber diese Tour hat mich voll angefixt und infiziert.

Und heute, je nach Tagesform, Lust und Laune geht´s los. Mal mit Protektoren, weil notwendig, mal nur über einen Radweg um irgendwo ein Eis zu essen, mal irgend eine Straße hoch und auch wieder einfach nur runter, mal in voller Montur mit Luca shutteln usw. Hallo, es geht, so glaube ich zumindest, vielen hier auch um Erholung, Spaß und Sport in einem Urlaub. Und nicht um einen Dauerwettkampf gegen alle und sich selbst, oder?

Wenn du denn hier angegebenen Links folgst und die Sufu bemühst, wirst du hier viel, fast zu viel, für den Norden des Sees finden. In einigen Unterkünften liegen ja auch für die Gäste die Moser-Schwarten aus. Und auch wenn alle über die Dinger meckern, für den Anfang und eine grobe Orientierung sind sie immer noch zu gebrauchen.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.

Ach, eins noch. Knieschützer sind gut, obwohl meine von keinem Sturz zerkratzt sind. Viel wichtiger finde ich Ellenbogenschützer. Komischerweise habe ich die leider schon öfter "genutzt".







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## UncleHo (10. Mai 2011)

dre schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Du musst Mal wieder vorbeikommen und das Bild updaten, mittlerweile ist der Stivo so gut wie schneefrei 

P.S. Protektoren sind bei dem Lago-Untergrund sicherlich nicht fehl am Platz, welcher Art auch immer... Ich zieh Schienbeinprotektoren persönlich vor, auch wg. beim Fahren umherfliegender Brocken... Autsch!


----------



## bender83 (10. Mai 2011)

Hi!
Wir wollen evtl. im Sommer auch an den Gardasee. Wenn dann nach Riva del Garda. Sind die Touren überhaupt empfhlenswert für Fahrer die bis S2 fahren? S3 geht stellenweise auch noch, aber eher weniger.


----------



## kernkath (10. Mai 2011)

hallo alle zusammen....
ich bin hier komplett neu und möchte im juni von tirol mit dem mountainbike zum gardasee treten... 
jetzt kommen da aber einige probleme auf... gerne würde ich das als eigens "thema" anlegen nur weiss ich nicht wie..   (so fängts schon mal an..)

also meine frage - hat jemand eventuell schon mal so eine tour gemacht? wenn ja was für eine route ist in 3 -4 tagen möglich (ohne die bundesstraße fahren zu müssen) 
da lese ich immer was von gps tracks - aber wie funktioniert sowas - kann ich das direkt auf mein navi laden und los gehts? wenn ja welche art von navi brauchts dazu?

hierzu aber noch folgende frage: gibt es ein navi das biken auf forstwegen bergtouren usw anzeigt und ich zusätzlich dieses ding auch als auto navi in den usa und europa verwenden kann? 
kennt da ev. jemand so ein gerät das beides sehr gut kann oder macht es mehr sinn sich zwei geräte anzuschaffen?

sooooo viele fragen und hoffentlich viele antworten...  
ganz herzlichen dank schon mal im voraus an alle die mir weiterhelfen können... 

liebe grüße aus tirol!


----------



## Athabaske (10. Mai 2011)

kernkath schrieb:


> ...sooooo viele fragen und hoffentlich viele antworten...


...in der Tat.

Du bist übrigens der absolut erste, der genau diese Fragen hatte:

Navi und Bike

Alpencross


----------



## kernkath (10. Mai 2011)

ui coool... 
da kann ich mal rein schnuppern.. danke!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (10. Mai 2011)

bender83 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wir wollen evtl. im Sommer auch an den Gardasee. Wenn dann nach Riva del Garda. Sind die Touren überhaupt empfhlenswert für Fahrer die bis S2 fahren? S3 geht stellenweise auch noch, aber eher weniger.



Ich bin nicht der Einzige 
Ich hab mir den Bikeguide geholt und der scheint mir ganz gut, da er die Touren auch in den Schwierigkeitsgraden gut beschreibt.

http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/index.php
da sind einige Touren bis max. S2

Die letzten male am Gardasee bin ich nach Touren von GPS-Tours.info gefahren und hab da auch böse Überraschungen erlebt


----------



## Athabaske (10. Mai 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ...Die letzten male am Gardasee bin ich nach Touren von GPS-Tours.info gefahren und hab da auch böse Überraschungen erlebt


...das ist kein Phänomen das auf den Gardasee beschränkt ist.

Ich fahre grundsätzlich nicht nach den tracks von Leuten, die ich nicht kenne (virtuell oder real). Von definitiv unfahrbar oder gar nicht vorhanden bis geteerte Wirtschaftswege habe ich da schon alles erlebt.

Vorsicht auch generell mit den Einstufungen nach der STS, da sind manche Leute etwas kreativ, leider sowohl nach oben wie nach unten. Von einer "Objektivität" wie beim Klettern oder Wildwasserpaddeln ist man da noch weit entfernt. V.a. vernachlässigen manche Bewerter den Unterschied maximale Schwierigkeit zu durchschnittlicher Schwierigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (10. Mai 2011)

Nunja, wenn dann wollen wir nach Riva del Garda und von da aus Touren starten. Das eigene Auto soll nicht bewegt werden. Höchstens mal ein Shuttle oÄ. 
Ich fahre bis maximal ca S2. Stellenweise noch S3, aber da laufe ich vorher. Auf Routen wo ich ständig das Hinterrad versetzen muss habe ich z.B. kein Lust, da ich dies noch nicht perfekt behersche. Darum am liebsten bis max. ca. S2. Ist das um Riva del Garda überhaupt möglich? Weil wir wollen nebst dem MTB auch noch Windsurfen gehen.


----------



## martinos (10. Mai 2011)

ich kann die Albrecht-Bücher uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Bin letztes Jahr mit denen in Riva ohne jegliches Vorwissen aufgeschlagen und konnte damit von der Minitour für meinen damals 3,5 jährigen über leichte Touren für meine Frau bis zu schönen deftigen Touren für mich raussuchen. Alles Touren haben gepasst. 

Das einzige was mich gestört hat war dass der Trackdownload etwas umständlich war.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2011)

bender83 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fahre bis maximal ca *S2.* Stellenweise noch *S3*, aber da laufe ich vorher. Auf Routen wo ich ständig das Hinterrad versetzen muss habe ich z.B. kein Lust, da ich dies noch nicht perfekt behersche. Darum am liebsten bis max. ca. S2. Ist das um Riva del Garda überhaupt möglich? Weil wir wollen nebst dem MTB auch noch Windsurfen gehen.



Na dann ab auf den 601, der ist S 2  mit ein paar S 3 Stellen. Hinterradversetzen muss man nicht. 

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2 > Beschreibung 601 !!!


----------



## bender83 (10. Mai 2011)

Das zweite Bild sieht machbar aus. Beim ersten erkennt man schlecht wie steil das ist, ansonsten sollte es auch möglich sein. Ist um Riva del Garda alles etwa in dem Stil oder gibt es auch noch einfachere Routen?


----------



## Athabaske (10. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na dann ab auf den 601, der ist S 2  mit ein paar S 3 Stellen. Hinterradversetzen muss man nicht.
> 
> http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2 > Beschreibung 601 !!!


...eben genau da frage ich mich auch was dann eine Einteilung in Schwierigkeitsgrade soll.


----------



## dre (10. Mai 2011)

Riva - Torbole - Arco ...

Das passt schon, da ist aus meiner Sicht für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2011)

bender83 schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild sieht machbar aus. Beim ersten erkennt man schlecht wie steil das ist, ansonsten sollte es auch möglich sein. Ist um Riva del Garda alles etwa in dem Stil oder gibt es auch noch einfachere Routen?



Nein, gibt jede Menge einfacheres, aber mit so Stellen muss man halt immer rechnen, auch wenn der Rest des Weges deutlich einfacher ist. 

@athabaske: die STS unterscheidet ja Schwierigkeit, nicht Leichtigkeit, also ist S 0 eben nicht schwierig, an S 1 wirds dann schwierig.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...die STS unterscheidet ja Schwierigkeit, nicht Leichtigkeit, also ist S 0 eben nicht schwierig, an S 1 wirds dann schwierig.


...das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden?!?


----------



## bender83 (10. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, gibt jede Menge einfacheres, aber mit so Stellen muss man halt immer rechnen, auch wenn der Rest des Weges deutlich einfacher ist.



Nun, das ist ja überall in den Alpen so. Was nicht geht, wird halt geschoben. Mir geht es mehr darum, dass ich nicht 50% schieben/tragen will.


----------



## mossoma (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wer den 601 als S2 bewertet ist irgendwo undicht.

Tom


----------



## dede (10. Mai 2011)

bender83 schrieb:


> Nun, das ist ja überall in den Alpen so. Was nicht geht, wird halt geschoben. Mir geht es mehr darum, dass ich nicht 50% schieben/tragen will.



Du wirst am Lago hunderte von Km finden, auf denen du praktisch keinen Meter schieben oder gar tragen mußt. Einige, zumeist ziemlich gehypte Abfahrten sind halt jenseits des "für den Normalsterblichen Allroundbiker" fahrbaren. Auch der 601er (s. Bild oben) ist nicht durchgängig in diesem Schwierigkeitsbereich, so daß man auch dort große Teile ohne Freeride-Erfahrung sehr gut runterkommt (ehrlich gesagt hab ich da schon genügend selbsternannte Downhiller/Freerider gesehen, die weit mehr geschoben haben als einige fahrtechnisch versierte Hardtailer!). Außerdem gibt es haufenweise Touren, bei denen man nicht zwangsläufig auf Trails der Kategorie S2/3 oder gar jenseits dieser ominösen Bewertungsindikatoren abfahren muß. Guter Einstieg: www.lagobiker.it und die bereits erwähnte Literatur....
Ich fahr seit 25 Jahren (seit 20 Jahren mit dem Bike) an den Lago und entdecke eigtl. jedes Mal wieder neues - und bei mir ist ehrlich gesagt bei S2/S3 auch die Grenze erreicht, an schlechten Tagen sogar bereits überschritten!! Ich denke als Schweizer mit entsprechender alpiner Bikeerfahrung (setz ich jetzt einfach mal voraus, daß du die quasi in die Wiege gelegt bekommen hast) wirst du auf vielen Wegerln deinen Spaß haben....


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (21. Juni 2011)

Es ist vollbracht, bin gestern vom Gardasee gekommen und muß eingestehen, die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Tourenregion verstanden zu haben. Soll heißen, dass man sich einfache Wege zum rauffahren gönnt um schließlich auf schönen Trails wieder runterzufahren.
Wochen vorher hab ich mit der Vorbereitung begonnen, sogar einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht und dann fast jeden Tag Trockenübungen gemacht. --- Ich bin ja vorher soo falsch gefahren    ---

Mit nem Kumpel  runtergefahren, zwei Touren  aus TransAlbi's Gardasee Bikeguide ausgesucht ,
eine im Süden ( Monte Baldo ) und eine im Norden (Tremalzo) und die haben richtig, richtig Spass gemacht.

In drei Wochen bin ich wieder am Gardasee, ich freue mich drauf 

Danke an alle für die Tipps

Gruß


----------



## UncleHo (21. Juni 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht, bin gestern vom Gardasee gekommen und muß eingestehen, die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Tourenregion verstanden zu haben. Soll heißen, dass man sich einfache Wege zum rauffahren gönnt um schließlich auf schönen Trails wieder runterzufahren.
> Wochen vorher hab ich mit der Vorbereitung begonnen, sogar einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht und dann fast jeden Tag Trockenübungen gemacht. --- Ich bin ja vorher soo falsch gefahren    ---
> 
> Mit nem Kumpel  runtergefahren, zwei Touren  aus TransAlbi's Gardasee Bikeguide ausgesucht ,
> ...



Na hört sich doch gut an... Nur an den Himmelsrichtungen müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten... Tremalzo: westlich - Monte Baldo östlich vom Lago...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (21. Juni 2011)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Na hört sich doch gut an... Nur an den Himmelsrichtungen müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten... Tremalzo: westlich - Monte Baldo östlich vom Lago...



Ja, Ja, so gut wie diese GPS-Dinger ja sind, aber man verliert völlig die Geistige Orientierung .

Ich such mir auch grade einen Wolf auf der Garda-Karte nach diesem 601,
hast du ein Tipp wo der ungefähr zu finden ist ?


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Juni 2011)

Ganz einfach. Der geht vom Mt. Altissimo runter. Kannst die Monte Baldostraße von Torbole/Nago aus schön hochfahren. Am besten "nur" hoch bis Mt. Varagna und da wird er richtig schön Wenn dann die ersten 400 hm zu heftig waren, dann empfehle ich auf den 6er Weg nach Navene (Malcesene) abzuzweigen. Wenn nicht, dann einfach weiter auf dem 601 - auch wenn dann einige heftige Passagen kommen. Aber was solls - da fangen viele an zu schieben


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. Juni 2011)

Danke SchrottRox, da war ich völlig falsch, hab das Westufer auf der Karte abgesucht.
Ich sehe grade in der Nähe ist auch dieser Skull, ist der schwerer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (22. Juni 2011)

Skull (Downhill Val del Diaol) ist deutlich leichter als 601.

Albi


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. Juni 2011)

Hört sich gut an, den Skull würde ich dann in drei Wochen gern mal probieren. 

Gruß


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. Juni 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Ich such mir auch grade einen Wolf auf der Garda-Karte nach diesem 601,
> hast du ein Tipp wo der ungefähr zu finden ist ?



Jetzt machst du aber Spaß...oder?


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. Juni 2011)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du aber Spaß...oder?



Ok, ich war nicht auf Seite 3....hat sich ja schon aufgeklärt.

LG
Stefan


----------



## SchrottRox (25. Juni 2011)

Zu den immer wieder schönen Trails gehört auch der (die) Pianauratrails. Da könnte man sich notfalls auch mal unterstellen:







...hatte ich mir als letzte, nicht all zu anstrengende Tour ausgesucht.


----------



## Nidabaya (25. Juni 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Zu den immer wieder schönen Trails gehört auch der (die) Pianauratrails. Da könnte man sich notfalls auch mal unterstellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind die nicht verboten?
Zumindest da im unteren Teil?


----------



## SchrottRox (26. Juni 2011)

Ja, meinte ich eigentlich auch. Bin allerdings unten nicht auf der Originalroute gefahren, sondern einen anderen Pfad und da waren keine Verbotsschilder. Könnte es aber schon verstehen wenn die Wege um die Höhlen rum für Biker gesperrt wären...


----------



## UncleHo (27. Juni 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ... wenn die Wege um die Höhlen rum für Biker gesperrt wären...



Streich das wären und tausch es mit "sind" aus...


----------



## derwolf1509 (27. Juni 2011)

Also die Pianuara-Trails kann ich ebenfalls Empfehlen! Natürlich ohne die Höhlen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (18. Mai 2012)

mossoma schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer den 601 als S2 bewertet ist irgendwo undicht.
> 
> Tom




Ja, das seh ich auch so. Sind ihn gestern runter. Anfang und Ende waren Hammerhart... .

Gruß D


----------



## UncleHo (18. Mai 2012)

erbchen schrieb:


> Ja, das seh ich auch so. Sind ihn gestern runter. Anfang und Ende waren Hammerhart... .
> 
> Gruß D



Sentiero 601, Gardasee:
øS-Grad: S2, max. S-Grad: S3
Der Trail bewegt sich vorrangig auf S2-Niveau. Auf dieser Abfahrt werden ca. 2.000 Höhenmeter abgebaut, weshalb sie u. a. eine gewisse Grundkondition und anhaltendes Konzentrationsvermögen voraussetzt. 
Anfangs handelt es sich noch um einen breiteren Weg, der sich jedoch zu einem Singletrail verjüngt. Auf den flacheren Abschnitten hat der Trail S1 bis S2-Charakter. Ab Monte Varangna bewegt man sich über 1.000 Höhenmeter durchgängig auf Stufe S2. Zwischendurch gibt es einen höheren Felsdrop, welcher jedoch umfahren werden kann. Bei Spiaz della Giola nahe Malga Zures fährt man kurzzeitig einen Forstweg entlang, bevor man wieder auf einen S2-Pfad in den Wald abtaucht. Der untere Teil des Weges weist größtenteils S3-Niveau auf. 

Siehe

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2


----------

